# The Ethiopian Coffee Company



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Totally by chance I bumped into The Ethiopian Coffee Company at Southbank today.

They had a small stall selling 4 of their coffees;

Yirgacheffe

Sidamo

Harar

Lekempti

I had not tried the Lekempti before but could pick out it's influence in their 4 bean blend that was being served. It has a gingernut biscuit flavour, and was a delight to taste. The Blueberry notes of the Yirgacheffe were also present and there was also a caramel undertone. A pleasing combination.

Bunaboy is a member of the forum and her partner was manning their stall today.

I believe they are at the Southbank (behind the Royal Festival Hall) this weekend. If you're in the area do stop by and make yourself known as a Coffee Forums UK member.

Right opposite their stand is a Roast Pork Sandwich stand - too temping and we had to buy one for lunch. Good decision.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

I believe they also do (or did, was a few months since I heard about it) a stall on Kings Road on a Saturday if anyone is in the area.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Spot on, near Sloane Square


----------

